# [SOLVED]Problem z SATA przy probie uruchomienia livecd

## binas77

Witam Was wszystkich.

Ostatnio - nie chwalac sie - kupilem nowy dysk z obsluga SATA2. Gentoo skopiowalem na stary dysk ATA i podlaczylem nowy. Uruchamiam plytke, laduje mi sie Gentoo. Chce sformatowac nowy dysk wydaje polecenie 

```
fdisk /dev/sda
```

 (dysk SATA podlaczony do pierwszego gniazda). I o dziwo pokazuje mi, ze takiego dysku nie ma !!! 

```
fdisk /dev/hda
```

 pokazuje nagrywarke dvd podlaczona do IDE jako Master oraz 

```
fdisk /dev/hdb
```

 pokazuje moj stary dysk podlaczony na Primary IDE jako Slave.

W Biosie oba dyski wykrywane sa prawidlowo... idac dalej, na dysku SATA zainstalowany jest windows. Po wylaczeniu bootowania z plyty, laduje sie wlasnie ten windows.

Probowalem juz roznych ustawien - i nic.

Oto moj dmesg:

```
 

gentoo@livecd ~ $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@gravity) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 20:23:47 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee0000 - 000000003fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee3000 - 000000003fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5970

On node 0 totalpages: 261856

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32480 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AWARD                                 ) @ 0x000f7880

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fee3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fee30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3feea440

ACPI: MADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3feea340

ACPI: SSDT (v001 AWARD   Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20040311) @ 0x3feea4c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 AWARD     CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20040311) @ 0x3feea950

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xfecc0000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 5, version 3, address 0xfecc0000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:a0100000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffb000 (fecc0000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0427000 soft=c041f000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1862.076 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1030076k/1047424k available (2388k kernel code, 16748k reserved, 561k data, 220k init, 129920k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3731.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=18657641)Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000040 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz stepping 06

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0428000 soft=c0420000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3724.12 BogoMIPS (lpj=18620627)CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000040 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz stepping 06

Total of 2 processors activated (7455.65 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 3941k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf2550, last bus=5

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEXG._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2PE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 *7 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 6 7 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x500-0x50f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dc000000-deffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: b000-cfff

  MEM window: dfe00000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:13.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dfd00000-dfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:02.0, from 11 to 0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 31 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:03.0, from 11 to 1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1158095856.010:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 31 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d640

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

vesafb: Mode is VGA compatible

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 7

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: Unknown VIA SouthBridge, disabling DMA.

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 7

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: Unknown VIA SouthBridge, disabling DMA.

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: SONY DVD RW DW-G120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: ST330621A, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 58633344 sectors (30020 MB)

        native  capacity is 58633345 sectors (30020 MB)

hdb: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdb: 58633345 sectors (30020 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=58168/16/63

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1

hda: ATAPI 126X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 7 to 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 18, io mem 0xdffff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 10 to 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 19, io base 0x0000e000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 5 to 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 20, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 7 to 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d800

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 3 to 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000d400

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 1.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB CF Reader     Rev: 1.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SM Reader     Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB MS Reader     Rev: 1.03

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

usb-storage: device scan complete

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8BDC100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8BDC180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi2 : ahci

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hda: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hda.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hda

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:12.0, from 10 to 5

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xdfffe000, 00:00:00:00:00:10, IRQ 21.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 45e1.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

gentoo@livecd ~ $

```

Przepraszam, ze taki dlugi.

Prosze o jakas wskazowke (szukalem na forum i pobierznie na Google - jesli cos przeoczylem, to prosze o takie info).

Dodam, ze jesli chodzi o SATA, to jest moj pierwszy kontakt z tym ustrojstwem.

PS.: Przepraszam za brak pliterek

POZDRAWIAM

----------

## wodzik

co pokazuje fdisk -l ? moze nie masz wkompilowane w jajko  plyty glownej/obslugi sata.

----------

## binas77

fdisk -l pokazuje, ze mam tylko /dev/hdb, czyli moj stary dysk... W jaju jest wkompilowana obsluga SATA (jajko 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 na livecd 2006.0).

Dodam jeszcze, ze moja plyta glowna to Asus P5VD2-MX

POZDRAWIAM

----------

## wodzik

a w biosie widzi twoj dysk? u mnie czasem jak mam zle zworki powpinane to sie gubi. ogolnie mam 2 napedy i 2 dyski i pare razy musiaem sie niezle zworkami nazaglowac zeby dzialaly.

----------

## yoshi314

prawdopodobnie w kernelu nie ma sterownika do kontrolera SATA. ja mam sata na plycie z ukladem nforce4 i na starcie mam mniej wiecej takie komunikaty, jak ponizej. u ciebie po nich ani sladu....zreszta patrzac w logi widze ze nawet kontrolera nie znalazlo. moze ten kernel nie ma sata, albo trzeba jakos zaladowac dodatkowe moduly. 

```
libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 0.8

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD000 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD008 irq 11

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3468 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xE400 irq 10

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xE408 irq 10

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : sata_nv
```

u ciebie laduje sie tylko 

```
libata version 1.20 loaded. 
```

 z tego co widze. moze sie myle.

----------

## wodzik

zawsze mozesz skorzystac z jakiegos knoppixa. albo wystartowac z starego gebtoo na ata.

----------

## binas77

Chyba rzeczywiscie musze sciagnac ISO jakiegos Knpixa. Zworki mam teoretycznie ustawione OK (DVR+-RW jako Primary Master, stary dysk jako Primary Slave, a SATE na SATA1), bo w BIOS-ie wykrywa wszystkie dyski. Sprobuje jeszcze sformatowac dysk z poziomu FBSD... zobaczymy (dam znac). Wstepnie [SOLVED], ale to nie rozwiazuje problemu do konca.

PS.: FBSD widzi dyski prawidłowo, ale nie da się sformatować ich na EXT3 (przynajmniej nie wiem jak  :Sad:  )

Dzieki i POZDROWIENIA

SKLEJONE:

No coz... pisze nowego posta, zeby go wyciagnac na wierzch (bo zaczyna mnie to irytowac). Sciagnolem livecd Konppixa, uruchamiam to cholerstwo i dalej mi nie widzi tego rabnietego dysku SATA (WINDOWS I FBSD go widza). Co ja k....a robie nie tak ?? Jak to uruchomić ?? (Moim jedynym zyczeniem na te chwile jest powrot do Gentoo, bo jestem zmuszony pisac tego posta z Windowsa, ktory jest zainstalowany na tym dysku SATA).

A tak apropos... zakladam, ze uda mi sie uruchomic w koncu ten dysk... z jakimi opcjami skompilowac kernela, zeby widzial, to co ma widziec ?? Uzywam zasadniczo zrodel gentoo, chyba, ze polecacie jakies lepsze do tego dysku

od raku: sklejone dwa posty

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

@binas77: twój problem może wydawac się dla ciebie bardzo istotny, ale z punktu widzenia innych użytkowników nie jest najważniejszym problemem na tym forum. Gdyby tak było, ktoś z moderatorów na pewno zrobiłby temat przyklejonym. Jeśli ktoś będzie znał rozwiązanie twojego problemu, z pewnością się odezwie. Jeśli nikt nie zabiera głosu - znaczy to, że nikt zapewne nie ma pomysłu, co z tym zrobić.

----------

## binas77

No coz Raku ... dzieki za sprowadzenie na ziemie, ale juz jasnej cholery dostaje z tym windowsem. Sciagam sobie livcd Gentoo 2006.1 i w pewnym momencie wlacza mi sia okno aktualizcji Norton cos tam cos tam. Klikam OK... i po pewnym czasie komp mi restartuje (oczywicie to co tej pory sciagnolem nie zostaje zapisane). Ponownie zaczynam sciagać i w pewnym momencie wyskakuje okno, ze licencja wazna jest jescze 89 dni wiec musze szybko KUPIC aktualizacje... to okno przerywa zapis sciaganych plików bez zapisania. Mam wszystkie programy w wersji OEM... 

Rozpaczliwie szukam rozwiazania tego problemu

POZDRAWIAM

----------

## Raku

@binas77: powinienem napisać to na PM, ale napiszę publicznie, żeby inni wiedzieli o co chodzi: jeśli masz jakieś problemy, lepszym rozwiązaniem jest wizyta u psychoterapeuty, psychoanalityka czy psychiatry. Wyżalanie się na forum nie jest rozwiązaniem, a jedynie oznaką poważnych problemów emocjonalnych. Zachowaj proszę swoje przemyślenia na temat Windowsa dla siebie, ewentualnie opisz je na forum o tematyce systemów Microsoftu. Możesz zajrzeć na usenet (na p.c.o.a lub pl.pregierz). Ale tutaj, na tym forum, twoje żale są bynajmniej nie na miejscu.

Proponuję ci ocenzurować jednak twój post z wulgaryzmów, stonować trochę, ochłonąć, napić się zimnej wody, pooddychać świeżym powietrzem, zrobić cokolwiek tam uznasz za konieczne, aby się uspokoić. Jeśli tego nie zrobisz do jutra, usunę ten post.

Ostrzegam cię też, że dalsze takie zachowanie może się spotkać z konsekwencjami w postaci czasowego bana. Rozumiem, że jesteś wzburzony, ale to miejsce nie jest od rozwiązywania problemów osobistych.

Dalsza dyskusja na ten temat będzie wycięta i wrzucona do Dustbina. Wszelkie rozmowy na temat Windowsów i ich przydatności do użycia proszę prowadzić wyłącznie na PM.

----------

## milu

Wkleiłeś wycinek loga z którego yoshi314 wywnioskował że nie masz wkompilowanego SATA w jądro. Zatem:

1)Podziel się konfiguracją jądra

2)Na jakim chipsecie masz tą SATĘ?

Im więcej informacji podasz tym lepiej dla Twojego problemu - może zostać rozwiązany. A co do pozostałych Twoich wypowiedzi, Raku już to zrobił i nie będę tu nic dodawał.

----------

## noobah

A jak masz ustawioną zworkę na dysku sata? Jeżeli masz ustawione na full (czyli 3) to spróbuj może ustawić na 1,5 i zobacz co się będzie działo. Startujesz z LiveCD? Jaki jest twój chipset?

----------

## binas77

 *milu wrote:*   

> Wkleiłeś wycinek loga z którego yoshi314 wywnioskował że nie masz wkompilowanego SATA w jądro. Zatem:
> 
> 1)Podziel się konfiguracją jądra
> 
> 2)Na jakim chipsecie masz tą SATĘ?
> ...

 

Co do wypowiedzi wczoraj wieczorem, to przepraszam wszystkich (frustracja i spoooora ilo�ć piwa czyniš z człowieka jakiego� debila  :Smile:  )

ad2.: tu chyba tkwi problem... JMicron JMB363. Z tego co wyczytałem, potrzebna jest łata na gentoo-sources pt.: ahci_jmb363. Ale z chiny ludowe (bez obrazy dla Chin) nie wiem jak zainstalować tš łatę na livecd-sources... i skšd jš wziš�ć (nigdzie nie znalazłem)

ad1... 

```

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX_EMBEDDED_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_53C700_IO_MAPPED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

```

czyli standardowe jajko na livecd 2006.1

chyba znalazłem rozwiązanie... ale:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494931-highlight-jmicron.html

Po sciągnięciu small-gentoo.iso wypalam płytke, a następnie uruchamiam z niej komputer. Wszystko jest pięknie ładnie do momentu określania keymap. Po tej operacji program informuje, ze nie moze znaleźć medium instalacyjneg !!!

Czy ten programik jest skopany, czy ja czegoś nie doczytałem pod tym wskazanym URL ??? Zaznaczam, że angielski znam w wersji podstawowej i to bardzo..

POZDRAWIAM

Wszystko poszło po przejściu na jajco 2.6.18 ... widać, że developerzy nadążają (ale co ja nerwów straciłem, ehhh)...

POZDRO DLA WSZYSTKICH

 :Smile: 

----------

## milu

binas77: popraw kodowanie swoich postów na poprawne forumowe iso-8859-2

----------

